# Time for an intervention



## Miles (Apr 13, 2016)

Maybe not the normal kind, but two things have struck me profoundly in the last several months. First, when I moved I realized how many knives I have. It's a lot more than when I moved to Tejas nine years ago. The second, when looking at my blade related purchases in the last eighteen months, despite my belief that there weren't many, there were far more than I thought. 

Is there a Japanese and carbon steel recovery group? I might need that number....


----------



## bkultra (Apr 13, 2016)

Step one is to send me these tokens of your addiction.


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 13, 2016)

I also have a problem...I have recently kicked Shig Fever but now I'm very much into ordering directly from Japan...


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 13, 2016)

I hear you in the last 2 months ive spent 4ish k on knives, which is a large chunk of my paycheck. I honestly don't even know how it happened, really gotta stay off the forum when I'm drinking. :viking:


----------



## bkultra (Apr 13, 2016)

I will also except any alcohol that has been causing further problems


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 13, 2016)

Haha, I started a 12-step program for the knife addiction - Now I have 12 more shig's.


----------



## Ucmd (Apr 13, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I also have a problem...I have recently kicked Shig Fever but now I'm very much into ordering directly from Japan...



How do u order them from Japan...oh damn, help


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 13, 2016)

Ucmd said:


> How do u order them from Japan...oh damn, help



Hahaha friends living over there, Japanese knife vendors that speak English, and translators for the shops that don't...I clearly have a problem

P.S. When I say translators I don't mean google, I mean translators by profession


----------



## rami_m (Apr 13, 2016)

I made a decision that I will have no replication and limit my stuff to ONE knife block. And I got to say it's very very hard. Have a couple to hit bst. Then it's one for one. One in one out.


----------



## panda (Apr 14, 2016)

Why quit something that makes you feel good.


----------



## rami_m (Apr 14, 2016)

panda said:


> Why quit something that makes you feel good.



I feel good now, but the back pocket does not. I don't use this for work so I need to weight the expense against the few hours I get for fun every week


----------



## KimBronnum (Apr 14, 2016)

I don´t know about this threat. It makes me feel...funny. 
Did your wives hack your accounts or something? Please stop this...what do I call it... reason-trip. Lets go back to enjoying knife porn, please. You make me think about economy and knifes in the same context, and I don´t like that. 
I have about 25 nice knives and a flock of germans. I still crave for more. And we havn´t even come to talk about Jnats yet... &#128548;


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 14, 2016)

rami_m said:


> I made a decision that I will have no replication and limit my stuff to ONE knife block. And I got to say it's very very hard. Have a couple to hit bst. Then it's one for one. One in one out.



You just need a bigger knife block ....


----------



## rami_m (Apr 14, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> You just need a bigger knife block ....



That's funny  I feel a bit weird that I have the equivalent of a used car in knives. With the baby I don't get to enjoy them as much you know. Still managed to grab that tansu thou.


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 14, 2016)

I hear you, Rami. I'm in exactly the same boat 

I still bought one of James' big knife blocks in preparation though


----------



## rami_m (Apr 14, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> I hear you, Rami. I'm in exactly the same boat
> 
> I still bought one of James' big knife blocks in preparation though



That's the one I have. . You didn't think I meant those sh*tty little things. Did you?


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 15, 2016)

It's my second knife block. The backup. You always need a backup 

I actually thought of buying two from James, but didn't want to be greedy ....


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 15, 2016)

It's my second knife block. The backup. You always need a backup 

I actually thought of buying two from James, but didn't want to be greedy ....


----------



## rami_m (Apr 15, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> It's my second knife block. The backup. You always need a backup
> 
> I actually thought of buying two from James, but didn't want to be greedy ....



Me too. But I would be too tempted to fill both up.


----------



## schanop (Apr 15, 2016)

Ha ha, I am doomed then, three full blocks sitting on the bench.


----------



## rami_m (Apr 15, 2016)

schanop said:


> Ha ha, I am doomed then, three full blocks sitting on the bench.



What about the drawer full of knives. Mate I have been to your house. You have a lot more than three blocks .


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 15, 2016)

Very wise Chanop. A backup for your backup. Very nice cutting board too!

Not to mention the first espresso machine I ever had. You have excellent taste


----------



## rami_m (Apr 16, 2016)

That he does.


----------



## schanop (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank, mates. Now, I have to find a space for that unicorn chuka :rofl2: James' block only fit one chuka at a time.

Knives in drawers, a few there are. At least some of those are in rotations taking turn sitting in those blocks. Only fish knives stay firmly in drawers until I have time to go buy fresh fish and cut up some sashimi.

Miss Sylvia and Mr Rocky have been with me a bit more than ten years now, still going strong.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Apr 17, 2016)

rami_m said:


> I made a decision that I will have no replication and limit my stuff to ONE knife block. And I got to say it's very very hard. Have a couple to hit bst. Then it's one for one. One in one out.



Way more self control than I have


----------



## rami_m (Apr 17, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> Way more self control than I have



Not really. I find that this give me a chance to really think of that each knife do and make better choices in the long term.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Apr 17, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Not really. I find that this give me a chance to really think of that each knife do and make better choices in the long term.



My biggest problem is curiosity. I really want to try out different makers, types, grinds etc.
As there are very few opportunities to try out in store down here, the curiosity tends to come with a cost 
James has helped me out a lot recently by letting me try a few, and some from his personal collection too.
I also am very reluctant to sell, there's a fair bit of magpie in me, although I am looking to gift a few.
I am having to be more careful nowadays due to severe over crowding on my mag racks.
Maybe it's time to get one of James' knife blocks.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 18, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> My biggest problem is curiosity. I really want to try out different makers, types, grinds etc.
> As there are very few opportunities to try out in store down here, the curiosity tends to come with a cost
> James has helped me out a lot recently by letting me try a few, and some from his personal collection too.
> I also am very reluctant to sell, there's a fair bit of magpie in me, although I am looking to gift a few.
> ...



That will only help for about a week based on what i have seen from you lately &#128521;.

My next project at home will be to repurpose an old 180cd two door cabinet to be a knife display case with magnetic holders


----------



## kevpenbanc (Apr 18, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> That will only help for about a week based on what i have seen from you lately &#128521;.
> 
> My next project at home will be to repurpose an old 180cd two door cabinet to be a knife display case with magnetic holders



Awww $%#&, now you've got me thinking of display cabinets !
Now, how do I sell this to the wife ?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 18, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> Awww $%#&, now you've got me thinking of display cabinets !
> Now, how do I sell this to the wife ?



Good friggen luck:whistling:


----------



## apathetic (Apr 19, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> Awww $%#&, now you've got me thinking of display cabinets !
> Now, how do I sell this to the wife ?



As art that should be displayed near the dining room to preserve the continuity of function? Some people do display nice ceramics in that position after all... :angel2:


----------



## kevpenbanc (Apr 19, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Good friggen luck:whistling:



I see that you know the wife :razz:
:lol2:



apathetic said:


> As art that should be displayed near the dining room to preserve the continuity of function? Some people do display nice ceramics in that position after all... :angel2:



The kitchen does open directly onto the dining / living area, and there is a display case with some ceramics.
MMmmmmmmm.....
:idea2:


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 19, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> I see that you know the wife :razz:
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> ...



Im starting the betting pool that this argument dies within 15 seconds of being raised


----------



## kevpenbanc (Apr 22, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Im starting the betting pool that this argument dies within 15 seconds of being raised



Way off Alex, didn't even make 5 seconds !
But I did try


----------



## Miles (May 11, 2016)

In a fit of organizational OCD I actually inventoried my collection. The problem is more serious than I thought. Lol


----------

